# Gurbani Kirtan #23 - Salok Mahala 9



## kaur-1

Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #23 - Salok Mahala 9
SGGSJ Ang 1426 - 1429

 Salok *Guru Teg Bahadur*

 <> siqgur pRswid ]
* ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||*
  One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

 slok mhlw 9 ]
*salok mehalaa 9 ||*
 Shalok, Ninth Mehl:

 gun goibMd gwieE nhI jnmu AkwrQ kInu ]
*gun gobindh gaaeiou nehee janam akaarathh keen ||*
 If you do not sing the Praises of the Lord, your life is rendered useless.

 khu nwnk hir Bju mnw ijh ibiD jl kau mInu ]1]
*kahu naanak har bhaj manaa jih bidhh jal ko meen ||1||*
 Says Nanak, meditate, vibrate upon the Lord; immerse your mind in Him, like the fish in the water. ||1||

 ibiKAn isau kwhy ricE inmK n hoih audwsu ]
*bikhian sio kaahae rachiou nimakh n hohi oudhaas ||*
 Why are you engrossed in sin and corruption? You are not detached, even for a moment!

 khu nwnk Bju hir mnw prY n jm kI Pws ]2]
*kahu naanak bhaj har manaa parai n jam kee faas ||2||*
 Says Nanak, meditate, vibrate upon the Lord, and you shall not be caught in the noose of death. ||2||

 qrnwpo ieau hI gieE lIE jrw qnu jIiq ]
*tharanaapo eio hee gaeiou leeou jaraa than jeeth ||*
 Your youth has passed away like this, and old age has overtaken your body.

 khu nwnk Bju hir mnw AauD jwqu hY bIiq ]3]
*kahu naanak bhaj har manaa aoudhh jaath hai beeth ||3||*
 Says Nanak, meditate, vibrate upon the Lord; your life is fleeting away! ||3||

 ibriD BieE sUJY nhI kwlu phUicE Awin ]
*biradhh bhaeiou soojhai nehee kaal pehoochiou aan ||*
 You have become old, and you do not understand that death is overtaking you.

 khu nwnk nr bwvry ikau n BjY Bgvwnu ]4]
*kahu naanak nar baavarae kio n bhajai bhagavaan ||4||*
 Says Nanak, you are insane! Why do you not remember and meditate on God? ||4||

 Dnu dwrw sMpiq sgl ijin ApunI kir mwin ]
*dhhan dhaaraa sanpath sagal jin apunee kar maan ||*
 Your wealth, spouse, and all the possessions which you claim as your own

 ien mY kCu sMgI nhI nwnk swcI jwin ]5]
*ein mai kashh sangee nehee naanak saachee jaan ||5||*
 - none of these shall go along with you in the end. O Nanak, know this as true. ||5||

 piqq auDwrn BY hrn hir AnwQ ky nwQ ]
*pathith oudhhaaran bhai haran har anaathh kae naathh ||*
 He is the Saving Grace of sinners, the Destroyer of fear, the Master of the masterless.

 khu nwnk iqh jwnIAY sdw bsqu qum swiQ ]6]
*kahu naanak thih jaaneeai sadhaa basath thum saathh ||6||*
 Says Nanak, realize and know Him, who is always with you. ||6||

 qnu Dnu ijh qo kau dIE qW isau nyhu n kIn ]
*than dhhan jih tho ko dheeou thaan sio naehu n keen ||*
 He has given you your body and wealth, but you are not in love with Him.

 khu nwnk nr bwvry Ab ikau folq dIn ]7]
*kahu naanak nar baavarae ab kio ddolath dheen ||7||*
 Says Nanak, you are insane! Why do you now shake and tremble so helplessly? ||7||

 qnu Dnu sMpY suK dIE Aru ijh nIky Dwm ]
*than dhhan sanpai sukh dheeou ar jih neekae dhhaam ||*
 He has given you your body, wealth, property, peace and beautiful mansions.

 khu nwnk sunu ry mnw ismrq kwih n rwmu ]8]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa simarath kaahi n raam ||8||*
 Says Nanak, listen, mind: why don't you remember the Lord in meditation? ||8||

 sB suK dwqw rwmu hY dUsr nwihn koie ]
*sabh sukh dhaathaa raam hai dhoosar naahin koe ||*
 The Lord is the Giver of all peace and comfort. There is no other at all.

 khu nwnk suin ry mnw iqh ismrq giq hoie ]9]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa thih simarath gath hoe ||9||*
 Says Nanak, listen, mind: meditating in remembrance on Him, salvation is attained. ||9||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## kaur-1

SGGSJ Ang 1427

ijh ismrq giq pweIAY iqh Bju ry qY mIq ]
*jih simarath gath paaeeai thih bhaj rae thai meeth ||*
Remembering Him in meditation, salvation is attained; vibrate and meditate on Him, O my friend.

khu nwnk sunu ry mnw AauD Gtq hY nIq ]10]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa aoudhh ghattath hai neeth ||10||*
Says Nanak, listen, mind: your life is passing away! ||10||

pWc qq ko qnu ricE jwnhu cqur sujwn ]
*paanch thath ko than rachiou jaanahu chathur sujaan ||*
Your body is made up of the five elements; you are clever and wise - know this well.

ijh qy aupijE nwnkw lIn qwih mY mwnu ]11]
*jih thae oupajiou naanakaa leen thaahi mai maan ||11||*
Believe it - you shall merge once again into the One, O Nanak, from whom you originated. ||11||

Gt Gt mY hir jU bsY sMqn kihE pukwir ]
*ghatt ghatt mai har joo basai santhan kehiou pukaar ||*
The Dear Lord abides in each and every heart; the Saints proclaim this as true.

khu nwnk iqh Bju mnw Bau iniD auqrih pwir ]12]
*kahu naanak thih bhaj manaa bho nidhh outharehi paar ||12||*
Says Nanak, meditate and vibrate upon Him, and you shall cross over the terrifying world-ocean. ||12||

suKu duKu ijh prsY nhI loBu mohu AiBmwnu ]
*sukh dhukh jih parasai nehee lobh mohu abhimaan ||*
One who is not touched by pleasure or pain, greed, emotional attachment and egotistical pride

khu nwnk sunu ry mnw so mUriq Bgvwn ]13]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa so moorath bhagavaan ||13||*
- says Nanak, listen, mind: he is the very image of God. ||13||

ausqiq inMidAw nwih ijih kMcn loh smwin ]
*ousathath nindhiaa naahi jihi kanchan loh samaan ||*
One who is beyond praise and slander, who looks upon gold and iron alike

khu nwnk suin ry mnw mukiq qwih qY jwin ]14]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa mukath thaahi thai jaan ||14||*
- says Nanak, listen, mind: know that such a person is liberated. ||14||

hrKu sogu jw kY nhI bYrI mIq smwin ]
*harakh sog jaa kai nehee bairee meeth samaan ||*
One who is not affected by pleasure or pain, who looks upon friend and enemy alike

khu nwnk suin ry mnw mukiq qwih qY jwin ]15]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa mukath thaahi thai jaan ||15||*
- says Nanak, listen, mind: know that such a person is liberated. ||15||

BY kwhU kau dyq nih nih BY mwnq Awn ]
*bhai kaahoo ko dhaeth nehi nehi bhai maanath aan ||*
One who does not frighten anyone, and who is not afraid of anyone else

khu nwnk suin ry mnw igAwnI qwih bKwin ]16]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa giaanee thaahi bakhaan ||16||*
- says Nanak, listen, mind: call him spiritually wise. ||16||

ijih ibiKAw sglI qjI lIE ByK bYrwg ]
*jihi bikhiaa sagalee thajee leeou bhaekh bairaag ||*
One who has forsaken all sin and corruption, who wears the robes of neutral detachment

khu nwnk sunu ry mnw iqh nr mwQY Bwgu ]17]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa thih nar maathhai bhaag ||17||*
- says Nanak, listen, mind: good destiny is written on his forehead. ||17||

ijih mwieAw mmqw qjI sB qy BieE audwsu ]
*jihi maaeiaa mamathaa thajee sabh thae bhaeiou oudhaas ||*
One who renounces Maya and possessiveness and is detached from everything

khu nwnk sunu ry mnw iqh Git bRhm invwsu ]18]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa thih ghatt breham nivaas ||18||*
- says Nanak, listen, mind: God abides in his heart. ||18||

ijih pRwnI haumY qjI krqw rwmu pCwin ]
*jihi praanee houmai thajee karathaa raam pashhaan ||*
That mortal, who forsakes egotism, and realizes the Creator Lord

khu nwnk vhu mukiq nru ieh mn swcI mwnu ]19]
*kahu naanak vahu mukath nar eih man saachee maan ||19||*
- says Nanak, that person is liberated; O mind, know this as true. ||19||

BY nwsn durmiq hrn kil mY hir ko nwmu ]
*bhai naasan dhuramath haran kal mai har ko naam ||*
In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, the Name of the Lord is the Destroyer of fear, the Eradicator of evil-mindedness.

inis idnu jo nwnk BjY sPl hoih iqh kwm ]20]
*nis dhin jo naanak bhajai safal hohi thih kaam ||20||*
Night and day, O Nanak, whoever vibrates and meditates on the Lord's Name, sees all of his works brought to fruition. ||20||

ijhbw gun goibMd Bjhu krn sunhu hir nwmu ]
*jihabaa gun gobindh bhajahu karan sunahu har naam ||*
Vibrate with your tongue the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe; with your ears, hear the Lord's Name.

khu nwnk suin ry mnw prih n jm kY Dwm ]21]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa parehi n jam kai dhhaam ||21||*
Says Nanak, listen, man: you shall not have to go to the house of Death. ||21||

jo pRwnI mmqw qjY loB moh AhMkwr ]
*jo praanee mamathaa thajai lobh moh ahankaar ||*
That mortal who renounces possessiveness, greed, emotional attachment and egotism

khu nwnk Awpn qrY Aaurn lyq auDwr ]22]
*kahu naanak aapan tharai aouran laeth oudhhaar ||22||*
- says Nanak, he himself is saved, and he saves many others as well. ||22||

ijau supnw Aru pyKnw AYsy jg kau jwin ]
*jio supanaa ar paekhanaa aisae jag ko jaan ||*
Like a dream and a show, so is this world, you must know.

ien mY kCu swco nhI nwnk ibnu Bgvwn ]23]
*ein mai kashh saacho nehee naanak bin bhagavaan ||23||*
None of this is true, O Nanak, without God. ||23||

inis idnu mwieAw kwrny pRwnI folq nIq ]
*nis dhin maaeiaa kaaranae praanee ddolath neeth ||*
Night and day, for the sake of Maya, the mortal wanders constantly.

kotn mY nwnk koaU nwrwienu ijh cIiq ]24]
*kottan mai naanak kooo naaraaein jih cheeth ||24||*
Among millions, O Nanak, there is scarcely anyone, who keeps the Lord in his consciousness. ||24||

jYsy jl qy budbudw aupjY ibnsY nIq ]
*jaisae jal thae budhabudhaa oupajai binasai neeth ||*
As the bubbles in the water well up and disappear again,

jg rcnw qYsy rcI khu nwnk suin mIq ]25]
*jag rachanaa thaisae rachee kahu naanak sun meeth ||25||*
so is the universe created; says Nanak, listen, O my friend! ||25||

pRwnI kCU n cyqeI mid mwieAw kY AMDu ]
*praanee kashhoo n chaethee madh maaeiaa kai andhh ||*
The mortal does not remember the Lord, even for a moment; he is blinded by the wine of Maya.

khu nwnk ibnu hir Bjn prq qwih jm PMD ]26]
*kahu naanak bin har bhajan parath thaahi jam fandhh ||26||*
Says Nanak, without meditating on the Lord, he is caught by the noose of Death. ||26||

jau suK kau cwhY sdw srin rwm kI lyh ]
*jo sukh ko chaahai sadhaa saran raam kee laeh ||*
If you yearn for eternal peace, then seek the Sanctuary of the Lord.

khu nwnk suin ry mnw durlB mwnuK dyh ]27]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa dhuralabh maanukh dhaeh ||27||*
Says Nanak, listen, mind: this human body is difficult to obtain. ||27||

mwieAw kwrin DwvhI mUrK log Ajwn ]
*maaeiaa kaaran dhhaavehee moorakh log ajaan ||*
For the sake of Maya, the fools and ignorant people run all around.

khu nwnk ibnu hir Bjn ibrQw jnmu isrwn ]28]
*kahu naanak bin har bhajan birathhaa janam siraan ||28||*
Says Nanak, without meditating on the Lord, life passes away uselessly. ||28||

jo pRwnI inis idnu BjY rUp rwm iqh jwnu ]
*jo praanee nis dhin bhajai roop raam thih jaan ||*
That mortal who meditates and vibrates upon the Lord night and day - know him to be the embodiment of the Lord.
​


----------



## kaur-1

SGGSJ Ang 1428


hir jn hir AMqru nhI nwnk swcI mwnu ]29]
*har jan har anthar nehee naanak saachee maan ||29||*
There is no difference between the Lord and the humble servant of the Lord; O Nanak, know this as true. ||29||

mnu mwieAw mY PiD rihE ibsirE goibMd nwmu ]
*man maaeiaa mai fadhh rehiou bisariou gobindh naam ||*
The mortal is entangled in Maya; he has forgotten the Name of the Lord of the Universe.

khu nwnk ibnu hir Bjn jIvn kauny kwm ]30]
*kahu naanak bin har bhajan jeevan kounae kaam ||30||*
Says Nanak, without meditating on the Lord, what is the use of this human life? ||30||

pRwnI rwmu n cyqeI mid mwieAw kY AMDu ]
*praanee raam n chaethee madh maaeiaa kai andhh ||*
The mortal does not think of the Lord; he is blinded by the wine of Maya.

khu nwnk hir Bjn ibnu prq qwih jm PMD ]31]
*kahu naanak har bhajan bin parath thaahi jam fandhh ||31||*
Says Nanak, without meditating on the Lord, he is caught in the noose of Death. ||31||

suK mY bhu sMgI Bey duK mY sMig n koie ]
*sukh mai bahu sangee bheae dhukh mai sang n koe ||*
In good times, there are many companions around, but in bad times, there is no one at all.

khu nwnk hir Bju mnw AMiq shweI hoie ]32]
*kahu naanak har bhaj manaa anth sehaaee hoe ||32||*
Says Nanak, vibrate, and meditate on the Lord; He shall be your only Help and Support in the end. ||32||

jnm jnm Brmq iPirE imitE n jm ko qRwsu ]
*janam janam bharamath firiou mittiou n jam ko thraas ||*
Mortals wander lost and confused through countless lifetimes; their fear of death is never removed.

khu nwnk hir Bju mnw inrBY pwvih bwsu ]33]
*kahu naanak har bhaj manaa nirabhai paavehi baas ||33||*
Says Nanak, vibrate and meditate on the Lord, and you shall dwell in the Fearless Lord. ||33||

jqn bhuqu mY kir rihE imitE n mn ko mwnu ]
*jathan bahuth mai kar rehiou mittiou n man ko maan ||*
I have tried so many things, but the pride of my mind has not been dispelled.

durmiq isau nwnk PiDE rwiK lyhu Bgvwn ]34]
*dhuramath sio naanak fadhhiou raakh laehu bhagavaan ||34||*
I am engrossed in evil-mindedness, Nanak. O God, please save me! ||34||

bwl juAwnI Aru ibriD Puin qIin AvsQw jwin ]
*baal juaanee ar biradhh fun theen avasathhaa jaan ||*
Childhood, youth and old age - know these as the three stages of life.

khu nwnk hir Bjn ibnu ibrQw sB hI mwnu ]35]
*kahu naanak har bhajan bin birathhaa sabh hee maan ||35||*
Says Nanak, without meditating on the Lord, everything is useless; you must appreciate this. ||35||

krxo huqo su nw kIE pirE loB kY PMD ]
*karano hutho s naa keeou pariou lobh kai fandhh ||*
You have not done what you should have done; you are entangled in the web of greed.

nwnk simE rim gieE Ab ikau rovq AMD ]36]
*naanak samiou ram gaeiou ab kio rovath andhh ||36||*
Nanak, your time is past and gone; why are you crying now, you blind fool? ||36||

mnu mwieAw mY rim rihE inksq nwihn mIq ]
*man maaeiaa mai ram rehiou nikasath naahin meeth ||*
The mind is absorbed in Maya - it cannot escape it, my friend.

nwnk mUriq icqR ijau Cwifq nwihn BIiq ]37]
*naanak moorath chithr jio shhaaddith naahin bheeth ||37||*
Nanak, it is like a picture painted on the wall - it cannot leave it. ||37||

nr cwhq kCu Aaur AaurY kI AaurY BeI ]
*nar chaahath kashh aour aourai kee aourai bhee ||*
The man wishes for something, but something different happens.

icqvq rihE Tgaur nwnk PwsI gil prI ]38]
*chithavath rehiou thagour naanak faasee gal paree ||38||*
He plots to deceive others, O Nanak, but he places the noose around his own neck instead. ||38||

jqn bhuq suK ky kIey duK ko kIE n koie ]
*jathan bahuth sukh kae keeeae dhukh ko keeou n koe ||*
People make all sorts of efforts to find peace and pleasure, but no one tries to earn pain.

khu nwnk suin ry mnw hir BwvY so hoie ]39]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa har bhaavai so hoe ||39||*
Says Nanak, listen, mind: whatever pleases God comes to pass. ||39||

jgqu iBKwrI iPrqu hY sB ko dwqw rwmu ]
*jagath bhikhaaree firath hai sabh ko dhaathaa raam ||*
The world wanders around begging, but the Lord is the Giver of all.

khu nwnk mn ismru iqh pUrn hovih kwm ]40]
*kahu naanak man simar thih pooran hovehi kaam ||40||*
Says Nanak, meditate in remembrance on Him, and all your works will be successful. ||40||

JUTY mwnu khw krY jgu supny ijau jwnu ]
*jhoothai maan kehaa karai jag supanae jio jaan ||*
Why do you take such false pride in yourself? You must know that the world is just a dream.

ien mY kCu qyro nhI nwnk kihE bKwin ]41]
*ein mai kashh thaero nehee naanak kehiou bakhaan ||41||*
None of this is yours; Nanak proclaims this truth. ||41||

grbu krqu hY dyh ko ibnsY iCn mY mIq ]
*garab karath hai dhaeh ko binasai shhin mai meeth ||*
You are so proud of your body; it shall perish in an instant, my friend.

ijih pRwnI hir jsu kihE nwnk iqih jgu jIiq ]42]
*jihi praanee har jas kehiou naanak thihi jag jeeth ||42||*
That mortal who chants the Praises of the Lord, O Nanak, conquers the world. ||42||

ijh Git ismrnu rwm ko so nru mukqw jwnu ]
*jih ghatt simaran raam ko so nar mukathaa jaan ||*
That person, who meditates in remembrance on the Lord in his heart, is liberated - know this well.

iqih nr hir AMqru nhI nwnk swcI mwnu ]43]
*thihi nar har anthar nehee naanak saachee maan ||43||*
There is no difference between that person and the Lord: O Nanak, accept this as the Truth. ||43||

eyk Bgiq Bgvwn ijh pRwnI kY nwih min ]
*eaek bhagath bhagavaan jih praanee kai naahi man ||*
That person, who does not feel devotion to God in his mind

jYsy sUkr suAwn nwnk mwno qwih qnu ]44]
*jaisae sookar suaan naanak maano thaahi than ||44||*
- O Nanak, know that his body is like that of a pig, or a dog. ||44||

suAwmI ko igRhu ijau sdw suAwn qjq nhI inq ]
*suaamee ko grihu jio sadhaa suaan thajath nehee nith ||*
A dog never abandons the home of his master.

nwnk ieh ibiD hir Bjau iek min huie iek iciq ]45]
*naanak eih bidhh har bhajo eik man hue eik chith ||45||*
O Nanak, in just the same way, vibrate, and meditate on the Lord, single-mindedly, with one-pointed consciousness. ||45||

qIrQ brq Aru dwn kir mn mY DrY gumwnu ]
*theerathh barath ar dhaan kar man mai dhharai gumaan ||*
Those who make pilgrimages to sacred shrines, observe ritualistic fasts and make donations to charity while still taking pride in their minds

nwnk inhPl jwq iqh ijau kuMcr iesnwnu ]46]
*naanak nihafal jaath thih jio kunchar eisanaan ||46||*
- O Nanak, their actions are useless, like the elephant, who takes a bath, and then rolls in the dust. ||46||

isru kMipE pg fgmgy nYn joiq qy hIn ]
*sir kanpiou pag ddagamagae nain joth thae heen ||*
The head shakes, the feet stagger, and the eyes become dull and weak.

khu nwnk ieh ibiD BeI qaU n hir ris lIn ]47]
*kahu naanak eih bidhh bhee thoo n har ras leen ||47||*
Says Nanak, this is your condition. And even now, you have not savored the sublime essence of the Lord. ||47||​


----------



## kaur-1

SGGSJ Ang 1429

inj kir dyiKE jgqu mY ko kwhU ko nwih ]
*nij kar dhaekhiou jagath mai ko kaahoo ko naahi ||*
I had looked upon the world as my own, but no one belongs to anyone else.

nwnk iQru hir Bgiq hY iqh rwKo mn mwih ]48]
*naanak thhir har bhagath hai thih raakho man maahi ||48||*
O Nanak, only devotional worship of the Lord is permanent; enshrine this in your mind. ||48||

jg rcnw sB JUT hY jwin lyhu ry mIq ]
*jag rachanaa sabh jhooth hai jaan laehu rae meeth ||*
The world and its affairs are totally false; know this well, my friend.

kih nwnk iQru nw rhY ijau bwlU kI BIiq ]49]
*kehi naanak thhir naa rehai jio baaloo kee bheeth ||49||*
Says Nanak, it is like a wall of sand; it shall not endure. ||49||

rwmu gieE rwvnu gieE jw kau bhu prvwru ]
*raam gaeiou raavan gaeiou jaa ko bahu paravaar ||*
Raam Chand passed away, as did Raawan, even though he had lots of relatives.

khu nwnk iQru kCu nhI supny ijau sMswru ]50]
*kahu naanak thhir kashh nehee supanae jio sansaar ||50||*
Says Nanak, nothing lasts forever; the world is like a dream. ||50||

icMqw qw kI kIjIAY jo AnhonI hoie ]
*chinthaa thaa kee keejeeai jo anehonee hoe ||*
People become anxious, when something unexpected happens.

iehu mwrgu sMswr ko nwnk iQru nhI koie ]51]
*eihu maarag sansaar ko naanak thhir nehee koe ||51||*
This is the way of the world, O Nanak; nothing is stable or permanent. ||51||

jo aupijE so ibnis hY pro Awju kY kwil ]
*jo oupajiou so binas hai paro aaj kai kaal ||*
Whatever has been created shall be destroyed; everyone shall perish, today or tomorrow.

nwnk hir gun gwie ly Cwif sgl jMjwl ]52]
*naanak har gun gaae lae shhaadd sagal janjaal ||52||*
O Nanak, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, and give up all other entanglements. ||52||

dohrw ]
*dhoharaa ||*
Dohraa:

blu CutikE bMDn pry kCU n hoq aupwie ]
*bal shhuttakiou bandhhan parae kashhoo n hoth oupaae ||*
My strength is exhausted, and I am in bondage; I cannot do anything at all.

khu nwnk Ab Et hir gj ijau hohu shwie ]53]
*kahu naanak ab outt har gaj jio hohu sehaae ||53||*
Says Nanak, now, the Lord is my Support; He will help me, as He did the elephant. ||53||

blu hoAw bMDn Cuty sBu ikCu hoq aupwie ]
*bal hoaa bandhhan shhuttae sabh kishh hoth oupaae ||*
My strength has been restored, and my bonds have been broken; now, I can do everything.

nwnk sBu ikCu qumrY hwQ mY qum hI hoq shwie ]54]
*naanak sabh kishh thumarai haathh mai thum hee hoth sehaae ||54||*
Nanak: everything is in Your hands, Lord; You are my Helper and Support. ||54||

sMg sKw siB qij gey koaU n inbihE swiQ ]
*sang sakhaa sabh thaj geae kooo n nibehiou saathh ||*
My associates and companions have all deserted me; no one remains with me.

khu nwnk ieh ibpiq mY tyk eyk rGunwQ ]55]
*kahu naanak eih bipath mai ttaek eaek raghunaathh ||55||*
Says Nanak, in this tragedy, the Lord alone is my Support. ||55||

nwmu rihE swDU rihE rihE guru goibMdu ]
*naam rehiou saadhhoo rehiou rehiou gur gobindh ||*
The Naam remains; the Holy Saints remain; the Guru, the Lord of the Universe, remains.

khu nwnk ieh jgq mY ikn jipE gur mMqu ]56]
*kahu naanak eih jagath mai kin japiou gur manth ||56||*
Says Nanak, how rare are those who chant the Guru's Mantra in this world. ||56||

rwm nwmu aur mY gihE jw kY sm nhI koie ]
*raam naam our mai gehiou jaa kai sam nehee koe ||*
I have enshrined the Lord's Name within my heart; there is nothing equal to it.

ijh ismrq sMkt imtY drsu quhwro hoie ]57]1]
*jih simarath sankatt mittai dharas thuhaaro hoe ||57||1||*
Meditating in remembrance on it, my troubles are taken away; I have received the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan. ||57||1||​


----------



## kaur-1

Download and sing along contemplating on Gurbani Shabad Salok Mahala 9:

http://www.keertan.org/keertan/Raag...eertan Bridgewater NJ 2003/salok mahala 9.mp3


*Dhan Dhan Dhan Guru Tegh Bahadur ji* http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/14473-gurbani-kirtan-28-tilak-janju-rakha.html


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi

Kaur ji,

I am very reluctantly giving you this advice, please read the translations of Prof Sahib Singh in Punjabi if you wish to fully understand the meanings of Gurbani. The translations above appear to those of  Dr Sant Singh Khalsa and do not reflect the true meanings/feeling/message. One needs a Spiritual insite to do translations and should not be treat as a toy. These are the spiritual experiences of our Beloved Gurus. Treat them with respect.

I have nothing futher to add for you. This is a General Message for all.

Dhan Guru Amar Daas ji


----------



## kaur-1

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> Kaur ji,
> 
> I am very reluctantly giving you this advice, please read the translations of Prof Sahib Singh in Punjabi if you wish to fully understand the meanings of Gurbani. The translations above appear to those of  Dr Sant Singh Khalsa and do not reflect the true meanings/feeling/message. One needs a Spiritual insite to do translations and should not be treat as a toy. These are the spiritual experiences of our Beloved Gurus. Treat them with respect.
> 
> I have nothing futher to add for you. This is a General Message for all.
> 
> Dhan Guru Amar Daas ji



Yes I do agree with you that the translation can be slightly 'out'. Its better to read  Gurmukhi. But not all readers are fluent in gurmukhi including myself. At least we have a sort of english translation. And we all need to start somewhere. One must not stop sangat from starting their path in learning gurbani.

Could you if you have time try and translate the tuks which you think are incorrect. It will be great seva. Thank you in advance veerji

p/s: The dove in the picture is beautiful. It reminds me of story when the passengers in Noahs arc found land.


----------



## spnadmin

Kaur-1 ji

This suggestion,

Could you if you have time try and translate the tuks which you think are incorrect. It will be great seva. Thank you in advance veerji

_is right on. _

Why not extend the invitation to veterans in SPN who have the talent to translate. Beginners and veterans would both benefit from comparative translations. 
Not only would those at the beginning of their study arrive at greater clarity by comparing a technically acceptable translation to one that is spiritually informed, they would also actually learn more about Gurmukhi -- become better readers. When veterans do this they gain exprience as teachers. Surinder ji may not realize it, but her translations of Japjui Sahib have that effect. They are different from the translation in my Nitnam and different from translations on various Internet sites. They appear to get closer to the core meaning -- at least, so they seem from their energy. Putting two or three translations side by side is an education. 

This would make a good topic for a new forum within SPN with specialized threads that compare and contrast sections of Gurbani. As long as people don't have unrealistically high expectations - this kind of thing takes a lot of time -- a lot of teaching and learning would result.


----------



## kaur-1

slok mhlw 9 ] 
Shalok, Ninth Mehl:
Slok 9th Guru.

 gun goibMd gwieE nhI jnmu AkwrQ kInu ] 
If you do not sing the Praises of the Lord, your life is rendered useless.
If thou hast not sung the praises of the World-Lord, thou hast wasted thy life in vain.
  10 Salok Guru Teg Bahadur

khu nwnk hir Bju mnw ijh ibiD jl kau mInu ]1] 
Says Nanak, meditate, vibrate upon the Lord; immerse your mind in Him, like the fish in the water. ||1||
Says Nanak, meditate thou on God, O man, like the way, the fish loves water.
 hy mn ijsny goibMd ky gunW L gwien nhIx kIaw iqsny ies mwns jnm ko akwrQ kr dIaw hY] sRI gurU jI khqy hYx qW qy aYsy hir kw Bjn kr ijs qrh jl ko mCI syvqI hY]1]

 ibiKAn isau kwhy ricE inmK n hoih audwsu ] 
Why are you engrossed in sin and corruption? You are not detached, even for a moment!
Why art thou engrossed in the deadly sins and becomest not detached even for a moment?

 khu nwnk Bju hir mnw prY n jm kI Pws ]2] 
Says Nanak, meditate, vibrate upon the Lord, and you shall not be caught in the noose of death. ||2||
Say Nanak, contemplate thou thy God, O man, that death's noose may fall on thee not.
 hy mn ibKÎox myx ikAux (ricE) pRym kr rhw hYx inmK mwqR BI iqn ibKÎox sy Audws nhIx hoqw hYx] sRI gurU jI khqy hYx ab BI hir kw Bjn kr jo jm kI PWsI qyry gl myx n pvygI]2]

 qrnwpo ieau hI gieE lIE jrw qnu jIiq ] 
Your youth has passed away like this, and old age has overtaken your body.
They youth has passed away in vain and oldage has overcome thy body.

 khu nwnk Bju hir mnw AauD jwqu hY bIiq ]3] 
Says Nanak, meditate, vibrate upon the Lord; your life is fleeting away! ||3||
Says Nanak, dwell thou on thy God, O man, thy life is fleeting away.
 pdarQ:- gun goibMd=goibMd dy guN[ akwrQ=ivarQ[ kInu=bNw ilaw[ khu=awK[ mnw=hy mn[ ijh ibiD=ijs qrIky nwl, ijs qrHW[ jl kAu=pwNI L[ mInu=mzCI ]1] ibiKan isAu=iviSaW nwl[ kwhy=ikAux? inmK (...) azK JmkN ijqny smy leI[ n hoih=n hoihx, qUM nhIx huMdw[ Audwsu=Auprwm[ prY n=nhIx pYxdI[ Pws=PwhI ]2] qrnwmo=juawnI (...=juawn)[ ieAu hI=ieAux hI, byprvwhI ivc[ jrw=buFypw[ jIiq lIE=ijzq ilaw[ aAuD=Aumr[ jwq hY bIiq=guZrdI jw rhI hY ]3]

 arQ:- hy BweI! jy qUM prmwqmw dy guN kdy nhIx gwey, qW qUM awpNw mnuÜKw jnm inkMmw kr ilaw[ hy nwnk! awK, hy mn! prmwqmw dw Bjn kiraw kr (qy, Aus L ieAux iZMdgI dw awsrw bNw) ijvyx pwNI L mzCI (awpNI ijMd dw awsrw bNweI rzKdI hY) ]1] hy BweI! qUM iviSaW nwl ikAux (ieqnw) msq rihMdw hYx? qUM azK JmkN ijqny smy leI BI iviSaW qox iczq nhIx htWdw[ hy nwnk! awK, hy mn! prmwqmw dw Bjn kiraw kr[ (Bjn dI brkiq nwl) jmW dI PwhI (gl ivc) nhIx pYxdI ]2] hy BweI! (qyrI) juawnI byprvwhI ivc hI lûG geI (huN) buFypy ny qyry srIr L ijzq ilaw hY[ hy nwnk! awK, hy mn! prmwqmw dw Bjn kiraw kr[ Aumr lûGdI jw rhI hY ]3] hy mn (qrnwpo) jubw avsQw kw smW qw XOxhI ibarQ ibKÎox myx clw igaw aOr ab buFypy ny sB ieMidRXox kO jIq lIaw[ sRI gurU jI khqy hYx ab iXh buFypy kI avD BI bIqI jwqI hY qW qy hir kw Bjn kr]3]

 ibriD BieE sUJY nhI kwlu phUicE Awin ] 
You have become old, and you do not understand that death is overtaking you.
Thou hast become old and thou seest not that death has overtaken thee.

 khu nwnk nr bwvry ikau n BjY Bgvwnu ]4] 
Says Nanak, you are insane! Why do you not remember and meditate on God? ||4||
Says Nanak, O crazy man, why rememberest thou not thy lllustrious Lord?
 ary mUrK nr buFw ho gXw hYx nyqRox sy qyry ko sUJqw BI nhIx hY kwl BI inkt awie phuMcw hY[ sRI gurU jI khqy hYx qUM ikAux nhIx Bgvwn kw Bjn krqw Bwv Xyh ik ab BI Bjn kr]4]


----------



## spnadmin

Kaur-1

After a quick, and not scientific search, it appears that Sant Singh's translations are used on 4 different sites: Searchgurbani.com; Srigranth.org; Sikhnet.com; and the SGGS section of the Harimandir web site. So for non-Punjabi speakers this may be as close as we get. Thanks for putting up two different versions.

Let us in these verses remember the sacrifice of Guru Teg Bahadour and all other gurus.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi

Dear all,

My first attempt on the translations of som tuks from Salok Mehla 9.
Please feel free to offer suggestions.

Salok Mahala 9
SGGSJ Ang 1426 - 1429

Salok *Guru Teg Bahadur*

<> siqgur pRswid ]
*ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||*One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:slok mhlw 9 ]
*salok mehalaa 9 ||*Shalok, Ninth Mehl:gun goibMd gwieE nhI jnmu AkwrQ kInu ]
*gun gobindh gaaeiou nehee janam akaarathh keen ||*
khu nwnk hir Bju mnw ijh ibiD jl kau mInu ]1]
*kahu naanak har bhaj manaa jih bidhh jal ko meen ||1||*
You have not sung the praises of the Lord, you have wasted your life in vain.Says Nanak, meditate upon Har (God), O man, like the way, the fish loves water.(i.e. the fish cannot sustain life without water)ibiKAn isau kwhy ricE inmK n hoih audwsu ]
*bikhian sio kaahae rachiou nimakh n hohi oudhaas ||*khu nwnk Bju hir mnw prY n jm kI Pws ]2]
*kahu naanak bhaj har manaa parai n jam kee faas ||2||*Why are you so engrossed in Maya(worldly issues) that you cannot detach yourself even for a blink of the eye. Says Nanak, meditate, upon the Lord, and you shall not be caught in the noose of death. ||2||qrnwpo ieau hI gieE lIE jrw qnu jIiq ]
*tharanaapo eio hee gaeiou leeou jaraa than jeeth ||*
khu nwnk Bju hir mnw AauD jwqu hY bIiq ]3]
*kahu naanak bhaj har manaa aoudhh jaath hai beeth ||3||*
Your youth has passed away in vain, and now old age has overpowered your body. Says Nanak, meditate, upon the Lord; your remaining life is fleeting away! ||3||
ibriD BieE sUJY nhI kwlu phUicE Awin ]
*biradhh bhaeiou soojhai nehee kaal pehoochiou aan ||*
khu nwnk nr bwvry ikau n BjY Bgvwnu ]4]*
kahu naanak nar baavarae kio n bhajai bhagavaan ||4||*You have grown old and yet you do not understand that death is now now upon you. Says Nanak, you are insane man! Why do you not still meditate upon God? ||4||Dnu dwrw sMpiq sgl ijin ApunI kir mwin ]
*dhhan dhaaraa sanpath sagal jin apunee kar maan ||*ien mY kCu sMgI nhI nwnk swcI jwin ]5]
*ein mai kashh sangee nehee naanak saachee jaan ||5||*
Those who lay claims on their wealth, spouse, and material possessions, Says Nanak, know this as the truth- none of these shall go along with you in the end. ||5||piqq auDwrn BY hrn hir AnwQ ky nwQ ]
*pathith oudhhaaran bhai haran har anaathh kae naathh ||*
 khu nwnk iqh jwnIAY sdw bsqu qum swiQ ]6]
*kahu naanak thih jaaneeai sadhaa basath thum saathh ||6||*
The Saving Grace of sinners, the Destroyer of fear, the Master of the masterless, Says Nanak, realize this that he always abides within you. ||6||qnu Dnu ijh qo kau dIE qW isau nyhu n kIn ]
*than dhhan jih tho ko dheeou thaan sio naehu n keen ||*khu nwnk nr bwvry Ab ikau folq dIn ]7]
*kahu naanak nar baavarae ab kio ddolath dheen ||7||*
*The one who *has given you human body and wealth, you enshrine no affection for Him, Says Nanak, you insane person! Why do you now shake so helplessly like an abject person?||7|| sense of dualityqnu Dnu sMpY suK dIE Aru ijh nIky Dwm ]*
than dhhan sanpai sukh dheeou ar jih neekae dhhaam ||*khu nwnk sunu ry mnw ismrq kwih n rwmu ]8]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa simarath kaahi n raam ||8||*
He who has given you your body, wealth, property, peace and beautiful mansions.Says Nanak, hear my soul, why not contemplate the Lord?sB suK dwqw rwmu hY dUsr nwihn koie ]*
sabh sukh dhaathaa raam hai dhoosar naahin koe ||*khu nwnk suin ry mnw iqh ismrq giq hoie ]9]
*kahu naanak sun rae manaa thih simarath gath hoe ||9||*
The Lord is the Giver of all peace and comfort. There is non other.Says Nanak, listen, O mind: meditating in remembrance on Him, higher consciousness is attained. ||9||

to be continued


----------



## spnadmin

ekmusafir ji

Others who are more proficient than I will have to speak. But you seem to have achieved a more immediate and intimate tone. Also I like the way you  a different font color when you were showing a different or more complete meaning given by context. We gain more knowledge and deeper understanding.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi

aad0002 said:


> ekmusafir ji
> 
> Others who are more proficient than I will have to speak. But you seem to have achieved a more immediate and intimate tone. Also I like the way you a different font color when you were showing a different or more complete meaning given by context. We gain more knowledge and deeper understanding.


 
aad002 ji,

This is where people get it wrong. When you are reading/reciting Gurbani, there is an intimate conversation between Guru ji and the reader. When interpretations are being as third party then you loose the intimacy. How can you feel closer to Guru ji in that case and develop a bond.

Kind Regards


----------



## anandsingharora

I am very thankful for the english translation of Salok Mahala 9.

*kahu naanak sun rae manaa har bhaavai so hoe ||39||*
Says Nanak, listen, mind: whatever pleases God comes to pass. ||39||


My humble submission is that  it should be translated as:

Says Nanak, listen, mind: only that happens that  pleases God. ||39||


Kindly accept my sincere regards and respect.

Anand Singh Chanana


----------



## Jasnek

rwmu gieE rwvnu gieE jw kau bhu prvwru ]
*raam gaeiou raavan gaeiou jaa ko bahu paravaar ||*
Raam Chand passed away, as did Raawan, even though he had lots of relatives.
Relatives? Please explain this quote to me.


----------

